
‘Stop the WeWork deal’ – Cramer says embattled IPO could wreck the market rally - artsyca
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/13/stop-the-wework-deal-cramer-says-embattled-ipo-could-wreck-rally.html
======
par
While Cramer is known for his braggadocio, he's not wrong here. WeWork IPO
doesn't pass the smell test. It's possible that WeWork ipo could trigger a
huge correction across all of tech, and have rippling effects for many private
companies looking to go public.

~~~
artsyca
There's a sarcastic comment by `Marcus` in this related article:
[https://wolfstreet.com/2019/09/13/wework-ipo-the-straw-
that-...](https://wolfstreet.com/2019/09/13/wework-ipo-the-straw-that-breaks-
the-stock-markets-back-valuation-plunged-by-up-to-79/):

I’ve been driving past the nice looking WeWork building in northern San Diego
and laughing at the fact that the lighted sign has some blown bulbs and reads
as a massive “WeWo” when it’s dark outside. Fortunately they’ve remedied the
issue. By turning the entire sign off. Seems like a big time operation when
they have the same building maintenance urgency as a roadside “otel”.

